# Not a surf rod but



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

This is a rod I am building for my son's 6th B-day. He is a fan of Batman so I decided to build him a Batman fishing rod. It needs a little more packing and it will be ready for some CP. The EVA grip was a major PITA. Billy V made it look way too easy during his seminar last year at the expo. Maybe the next one will be easier :redface:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Bam! I'm sure your son wont care about the details, looks good.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet....


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

How'd you figure that wrap out? That's freaking awesome!! Bring that with you this weekend. What was so hard about the grip? Digging out teh recess for the inlay to fit? Or gluing the yellow around the black "bat"? I would have cut the yellow into 3 or 4 pieces to make gluing it easier. But that looks really, really good!!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice Chad!, Im sure he will love it.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont' know if you put CP on there yet - if not e-mail me.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Billy 40 said:


> How'd you figure that wrap out? That's freaking awesome!! Bring that with you this weekend. What was so hard about the grip? Digging out teh recess for the inlay to fit? Or gluing the yellow around the black "bat"? I would have cut the yellow into 3 or 4 pieces to make gluing it easier. But that looks really, really good!!!


I actually do wraps on Paint before I put them on rods. I had 4 or 5 bats that I laid out and let my wife pick the one she liked. She couldn't even see the bat in one of them. LOL As far as the grip goes, I had problems with big gaps and it looked like crap. I sanded off too much and it looked like crap. I ended up doing your "wrap around" method my third try and that is the one in the pic. 

I haven't put CP on it yet. I haven't touched it since I took the picture. What is your email address?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Yhat is an awsome looking unit you have there


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

that is amazing


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are laying out wraps in Paint, you should strongly consider purchasing VisualWrap. I ws using Paint prior to VW coming out, if you understrand how to design a wrap in PAint, VW should be a peice of cake for you to pick up teh lingo and funcitonality of the program. 

I'm impressed with you designing that pattern, especially in Paint, very cool!! TEh grip inlays aren't hard, they just take a long time. When you se some of teh stuff I've done, with the amount of detail, after doing an inlay yourself - you can really apprecaite the work, adn hopefully get inspired to continue putting in the time to step your "game" up.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll catch up with you at the show. Maybe you can show me some stuff on VW. 
There is no doubt I can appreciate the work you put into your grips. I am not sure I have the patience for that type of detail. Maybe one day. I will be at your grip seminar again to hopefully pick up on something I missed last time.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

looks awesome


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Got to see this one in person, EXCELLENT job on the rod. The wrap and grip are gorgeous, we're gonna need a NC NERB rod rack at teh booth next year. Nice to meet you at teh show, damn you're quiet. lol.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

It was nice to meet you at the show also. I guess the quietness is a learned due to having a wife that never stops talking lol.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very sharp wrap, and nice work with the inlay! all you need now is a bat belt full of tackle!


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

thats a verry nice fancy wrap! i would love a superman rod


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Great job Bruce Wayne. I am 55 years old and have always been a Batman fan.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you have some sort of photo album on line with all your rods? I just "discovered" your second built rod that you posted a while back on RBO, (I think you posted on SOL too). You do really nice work, make sure I remember to invite you to put a couple of rods into the NERBs rod rack next year. If you have any questions feel free to e-mail me for "secret techniques" and crap like that.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Billy this rod was my fourth full build. The only rod I haven't posted pictures of is a rod I did with a black widow spider wrap for my older son. I have done quite a few guide replacements and such but as far as full full builds, not too many. I will post pictures on SOL and RBO once I get off my sorry ass and finish it up. I just wrapped the guides on Sat.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Start posting on RBO, this way you have an album you can show people if they are interested in buying a rod. I would have loved to see the St j's & Redfish weave rod at the show.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

That is a work of art that ANY six year old would be proud to say "MY DAD MADE THIS FOR ME!!!" And yours will keep that rod and pass it to his son. What more could anyone ask for? Great job Dad! He'll love it.


----------

